# IT Abu Dhabi



## rawdata (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

An opportunity appeared in Abu Dhabi for an IT position at a bank. I have 10+ years of experience and an MSC in the relevant areas. I'm married and have 3 kids, 2 of which are stepsons.

What would be an acceptable salary for me and what difficulties should I expect from the 2 stepsons?

I have been reading the forum but I can't find anyone from IT and the stepsons only appear mentioned in a couple of posts. 

Cheers.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's a recent post on here abiut sponsoring step kids, and a whole section about salaries and expectations vs packages required to live here. Good luck


----------

